# Homeschooling materials !!!



## Croghanite (Dec 7, 2006)

I just recieved our 4th grade Veritas Press curriculum and I am pretty disapointed.  
Does anyone know of any other curriculums that dont have false pics of God?
This curriculum is litered with inappropriate pics.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 7, 2006)

What do you mean by inappropriate pics. I haven't run across any of God and we have 4th grade.


----------



## Croghanite (Dec 7, 2006)

Several pics of Christ. Several angels. The first few books on the renaissance had several pics. I quickly became frustrated and I am waiting to do a thourogh search later tonight. 
I will name each book as soon as I am done. The Kingfisher History Encyclopedia looked good at first glance but it teaches evolution. It goes into detail of the whole rediculous process of evolution. Its one thing to inform the student of false teaching and then rebuking it, but this encyclopedia teaches it as the history of mankind. It was hard deciding what we should get and I heard Veritas Press was good. I have to reconsider the whole program now.

What other curriculums are out there. No false pics of God, please.


----------



## polemic_turtle (Dec 7, 2006)

It might be easier to mark out the offending pictures rather than to change curricula, if you were otherwise satisfied with them. *two cents*


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 7, 2006)

On the Kingfisher, I expected no different. It's actually one of the better resources (despite the evolutionary aspect...ugh!). One of the first things I grounded my children in in their first years of hsing was in creationism. As soon as they hear "millions of years" or "cavemen" (or pictures that represent such), they shake their heads and turn the page. I don't have every single book they recommend...so you may be seeing something I'm not. I've only seen three angels in the cards...famous paintings (an angel is pictured with Daniel and the Lions, one is pictured with Muhammad in the history card explaining the beginning and expanse of Islam, and a painting of St Francis of Asisi has two angels above him as in a typical renassaince painting). Okay, I understand no portraits or icons representing God...but angels? (please note I am still learning in some areas...one young lady commented negatively on the celtic cross on hubby's blog and then I heard comment on here about it)


----------



## Croghanite (Dec 7, 2006)

LadyFlynt said:


> Okay, I understand no portraits or icons representing God...but angels? (please note I am still learning in some areas...one young lady commented negatively on the celtic cross on hubby's blog and then I heard comment on here about it)



As far as portraits of angels go, that is a personal preference. I see it as an inaccurate false representation of an angel. 



> polemic_turtle It might be easier to mark out the offending pictures rather than to change curricula, if you were otherwise satisfied with them. *two cents*



I am considering this. Keep in mind I have only glanced through it. I am going to begin the in-depth review now. I may need to buy a box off markers.

What do you guys think of http://www.covenanthome.com/
These guys really lay out the fact that they are Reformed and apparently hold to covenant theology.


----------



## CDM (Dec 7, 2006)

History? 5 words: _The Annals of the World_ 

There's also a paperback of it coming out in May 07.

For those that don't know:

*Product Description*
Now in its seventh printing, this blockbuster title has exceeded all expectations with over $2,000,000 in sales. This classic, in modern English, was written by the famed Archbishop James Ussher in the 17th century, and is a must-have for history buffs and educators. From its initial 5-year development to the overwhelming and positive response from the general public, its success shows that some great books will always find a place of interest on bookshelves and in the hearts of readers! This is the classic historical work by Archbishop James Ussher, first published in 1658, giving the chronology and history of the early world, from creation to A.D. 70. Considered not only a literary classic, but also an accurate historical reference from creation to A.D. 70, The Annals of the World has, for the first time, been translated into modern English from the original Latin text. This treasure trove of material also contains many human interest stories from the original historical documents collected by devoted Christian historian and scholar Archbishop James Ussher. Precisely dated and referenced, this is more than just a fascinating history book, it's a work of history.​


----------



## Croghanite (Dec 7, 2006)

thats a cool name you have


----------



## LadyFlynt (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm not impressed with Covenant Home. High price just for them to pull together workbooks and other such from other main curriculum providers and type up the schedule for you.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 8, 2006)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> ... I may need to buy a box off markers...


 
Maybe duct tape? - doesn't bleed through the pages.


----------



## HuguenotHelpMeet (Dec 8, 2006)

LAYMAN JOE said:


> What do you guys think of http://www.covenanthome.com/
> These guys really lay out the fact that they are Reformed and apparently hold to covenant theology.



We use CH for Kindergarten and I've not been that impressed. All over their website they advertise "every subject taught from a Reformed World View". I have found every subject, with the exception of the bible lessons to be completely secular.

I've also had to scrap their phonics program as it wasn't working for my kids. It may be that it just wasn't the right one for us, but might work for others. We've replaced it with Sam Blumenfeld's phonics lessons.

The bible lessons are pretty good although I have found a few things I'm not crazy about, considering it's supposed to be reformed. One example is that the curriculum portrays Rachel as being the "bad sister" when compared to Leah. Rachel is not above reproach, of course, but they were pretty harsh, I thought. There have been a few other things in the bible lessons that I've had to skip over, but it's not horrible.

CH's lesson plans are great and really helpful though. And so far their math & penmanship have been very useful.

I don't think we'll stick with it after Kindergarten though. We spent quite a bit of money and haven't been that impressed. Like Colleen said, you can buy the books yourself and save a bundle, but you don't get the lesson plan and the organizational help, which is what I was really needing...since this is my first year to homeschool and I didn't really know what I was doing.


----------

